# Just got my Buckmark back....



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

... from SRT. Doug threaded the barrel for my .22LR suppressors and did a really nice job. So, now I have a P22, CZ Kadet, and the Buckmark in pistols that can mount a suppressor. Hmmm, what's next?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks like a fun set-up!

How does it affect the accuracy? I assume the point-of-impact/zero might change when the can is attached, but are the groups any larger? If so, how much?

If you don't mind saying, that is; I'm just curious.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

If the POI changes, it's probably due to the use of slower velocity sub-sonic ammo. I don't normally shoot .22 pistols at distances where it makes a difference, at least not that I've noticed. I haven't had a chance to compare my rifles with the cans on/off yet; those distances might tell a different tale.

I've read that attaching a suppressor more often leads to tighter groups than shooting without it. I haven't noticed that, either.


----------



## jnlsn (Oct 16, 2007)

*Buckmark .17 HM2 conversion*

I'm new to the forum and wondering if anyone can help me out. I've been reading a lot about the .17 HM2 (A.K.A. .17 Mach 2) and I was wondering if Browning (or any other manufacturers) are making a conversion barrel for the Buckmark yet.

They're getting 2100 fps and only .06" of drop at 100 yds with this round. Be a heck of a tack driver.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I've never seen any for sale or heard of anyone who makes a conversion barrel.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## jnlsn (Oct 16, 2007)

I figured I was getting my hopes up. I read an old article in shooting times on the .17 HM2 round and they used a Buckmark for one of the test guns. I figured someone might be making a conversion kit by now.


----------

